

Ask HN: What is your preferred stack for prototyping new apps? - choxi

Rails used to be my go-to a couple years ago, but I&#x27;m wondering what the latest and greatest is specifically for weekend projects and hackathons. For example:<p>- Rails<p>- Rails + Frontend Framework<p>- Sinatra + Frontend Framework<p>- Meteor<p>- Node + Frontend Framework<p>Feel free to get more specific if you have a very thoughtful stack.
======
ndelage
I usually start with Sinatra (without a DB). Instead of an ORM & DB I'll
create simple Ruby objects in memory. Maybe I'll have a Post class with an
#all method. Similar to AR, but I'll hold off actually creating a DB.

As a prototype (I'll be throwing this code away) this approach works well
enough to simulate how the real app might work. Mimicking some of the
conventions I'll be using later makes the transition easier.

I avoid a CSS framework when prototyping. I might pull in jQuery if it's
essential.

------
bobfirestone
Rails. Plain old straight rails.

------
bushido
Rails + Zurb Foundation.

------
rman666
Middleman and Bootstrap

